# Yet another Horizontal Router Table.



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Well, there it is. The table part of it at least. 
With the heat being in the 98-103 here in Houston this summer it took me long time just to complete this darn thing.
I’ve been sweating and dripping all over the boards so much it’s amazing the dang boards didn’t get warped.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Coming along slooooooooooowly...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Router... looking good. It reminds me of a big version of one I saw in Shop Notes. Won't be long and you will be running raised panels on that!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Router is still my name said:


> Coming along slooooooooooowly...



Hey Router!!

Looking real GOOD!!

I love your Square & Triangle!!

I don't think I've seen a 45* triangle that BIG before!
Where did you get it?  

That is going to be one NICE router table!!

*It was only over 107* here in sunny Calif.*.. (outside my door* in the shade)* next to Fontana, where a big race is going to happen (at night, when it's hopefully below 100)...!!


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Thanks fellas.
The modular design is taking longer than a regular H-Table.

Joe, the triangle is from woodpeckers.

http://www.woodpeck.com/speedsquare.html


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Hitachi M12V sure is one accurate Router ...........


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking Good Router

Can't wait until you have it done.. 


==============


Router is still my name said:


> Hitachi M12V sure is one accurate Router ...........


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Almost there......


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Looking good Router! Won't be long now!

Corey


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

It just doesn't end...


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Finally it’s complete. The least enjoyable project.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

You did a fine job on that one 

I like the way you added it to the standard router table..  I had one like that along time ago ...that was on the back of my sewing machine cabinet router table... ...

Looks like you need to invest in a hack saw and cut the long bolts off LOL
But other than that it looks great , did you take it for a test run and if so what did you make with it ? snapshots ?

==========







Router is still my name said:


> Finally it’s complete. The least enjoyable project.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Thanks Bj

I did a few test runes on scrap just to get the feel for it and find out if it needs a tune up which it did. 
I had forgotten to round off the edges of the Plexiglas plate. So, instead of taking it off and doing it right, I just loaded a round over in my trim router and made a little mess of the hole but not too visible. 
I trimmed a few boards and the router bit is true to cut for mortise and tenon ops.
But I need to add a ruler tape to the side to take the guesswork out of height adjustment.
I’ve been so not into this project from the beginning I’m just glad it’s over.
I did find few shorter bolts so I won’t poke my self in the eye


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

"I need to add a ruler tape to the side to take the guesswork out of height adjustment"
Just my cents on the tapes, waste of money, most don't stick... 
And if they do for a bit they are not in the right place ,,I had one on my Horz.table and I pulled it off and put it in the trash can..a 1/64" is a big deal when you are making panels...or using the Horz.table.. 

Now if you can find one that's made out of metal/alum. like a steel ruler with holes in it that you can move up or down well it will work but you will need a dado to set it in..
A pointer can be made out of anything and just paint it read..that can also be adjusted... to get it on dead on.. 

I made a siding gage that works for me when I make panels or mortise slots because it just backwards from the standard router table as you will find out I'm sure...


===============


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Router, you did a great job! I bet it will be very handy. Wish I had room for one!

Corey


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Dang, this Hoz table has me so frustrated, when I tried to log on as Router is still.. I typed Router table is….I'm losing it  



> Just my cents on the tapes, waste of money, most don't stick...


Tried it Bj and you were right, The problem is by the time I align the center cross line with tape, I can just use my height measurement gage which I forgotten I had.
I told the Boss, Next project ( cleaning and organizing )  


Thanks Corey

Most likely it will get used on one project (large bed posts) but I’m not sure it was worth the time and effort. I think the good old fashion hand held technique would have sufficed.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Router...

Very nice job!!

That is one of the simplest forms of that type of table I've seen... COOL, SIMPLE design and not a bunch of fluff. The end is easily removed when not in use... leaving the other router table... 

COOL!

Great job!!

Thank you for showing it to us!


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Thanks Joe.
I do prefer modular design and lack of space makes it a necessity for me.
The good thing about modular design is you can use an existing piece and add to it or use part of it and use it in another project.
The bad thing is that it requires 100% accuracy and increased number of cuts. and the more cuts means less accurate. So my philosophy is if you can’t make it 100% accurate then make it adjustable.


----------

